# Dominic - what does it make you think of?



## Kess

DH came up with Dominic this morning in the latest round of name suggestions for Dinky (I swear, he's going to wind up being called Dinky for real if we can't agree on something soon!), and I think it's okay, which is a start. I don't like it shortened to Dom, but DH said we could always shorten it to Nic, which is kinda cute. It's Latin for Lord.

What sort of person do you think of when you hear their name is Dominic? Posh/working class, clever, practical, aloof, friendly, etc?


----------



## ShireLass

I like Dominic, I think it's friendly. :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

my little brother :)!


----------



## clairealfie

Where are you from? In England there's a really annoying childrens' TV presenter called Dom. 

That aside I like the name, Dominic sounds clever and a bit posh to me, not horribly posh but just earns a bit from a good job like a doctor or lawyer. Dom is a good name for a teenage lad trying to be a bit cool.


----------



## Kess

clairealfie said:


> Where are you from? In England there's a really annoying childrens' TV presenter called Dom.
> 
> That aside I like the name, Dominic sounds clever and a bit posh to me, not horribly posh but just earns a bit from a good job like a doctor or lawyer. Dom is a good name for a teenage lad trying to be a bit cool.

I'm in England, and I know who you're on about, but on the plus side there's also Dominic Littlewood from Don't Get Done Get Dom and Cowboy Builders and Filthy Rotten Scoundrels etc! We're just so stuck for boys names I can't rule out a name even with an annoying kids TV presenter sharing it.:nope:


----------



## 20102001

I always think of ginger and or/ evil (too close to Damian) :(

I like the name Dom though :dohh:


----------



## ilvmylbug

I think of Dominic Toretto from Fast and the Furious :haha:

Usually when I hear the name I think of a big tough guy. But I like it anyway and the nickname 'Dom'.


----------



## MrsMalowey

dominos pizza, but then most of my thoughts revolve around food... !

I like it, i dont hear it that often and it think its cute :) x


----------



## BradysMum

Its nice, it feels traditional and classy. Like a kid from a good family. Its a strong sounding name


----------



## moomin_troll

it would of been my little sisters name if she was a boy. i think its a lovely name and doesnt make me think of anything other then that


----------



## Button#

I think of Dominic Cooper (watched a film with him in last night) I like it.


----------



## Cleo

Mmmm love Dominic Cooper! 

It's my bil's name and he's awesome! He goes by Dom a lot, but his family mostly calls him Domi, pronounced dome-ee.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Dominick, we are considering at as a middle name...

I like it as a 1st name, but worry people would shorten it to "Dom" which i don't like...

I like "Nicky" or "Nico" as nick names, but as a middle name i don't have to worry about it being shortened anyhow!

I think it's masculine, manly, & handsome... also strong...

I also think it sounds like a great "Italian" name! :thumbup:

My one concern with it, is the song "Dominick The Donkey" -- But that is probably not internationally known! Ha!


----------



## lovesexy

I think of my ex boyfriend!!!


----------



## morri

I had dominics at school . If you don't like the full name you can also put a short from there...


----------



## fairy_gem

Friendly, funny, clever.

x


----------



## Tonks

All the Dominic's I knew were attractive, popular, somewhat artsy type in school so thats what I think of when I hear the name.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

My husband is called Dominic :D And he's gorgeous and intelligent and sexy and lovely! Most people shorten his name to Dom. Obviously I'm biased but I think it's a lovely name.


----------



## Kiddo

Lovely name. I like how it's normal yet unusual at the same time. I think I've only ever met one Dominic and he was very nice.


----------



## PG5K

I work with a girl Dominic so it is a unisex name. Her name is shortened to Dom to.


----------



## robinator

I don't really care for it. don't know why, just doesn't sound good in my ear.


----------



## hakunamatata

It makes me think of someone I went to elementary school with - that was his last name, actually.


----------

